# Blue Sharpie Markers?



## jelco90 (Aug 1, 2007)

I keep seeing blue sharpie/permanent marker pens in medical kits. While I can find plenty of uses for a marker does any one here know why Blue color is used so much? This may be a stupid question but I know someone here probably knows this answer. Thanks
Jelco


----------



## Looon (Aug 1, 2007)

To draw the line to show where to cut?:uhh:

Or to write either 'R' or 'L' to show which foot to amputate?:doh:


----------



## firefighter1589 (Aug 1, 2007)

Good for marking pedal pulses, TQ application times, all kinds of things. 

JJ


----------



## jelco90 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. Why would you use blue over black? I was thinking there might be some reason. Thanks again.
Jelco 90


----------



## x SF med (Aug 2, 2007)

Dried blood looks black - fresh blood is red - green is hard to see in low light -so blue is easy to see, doesn't look like dried blood, won't get lost in fresh blood and the sharpie is indelible.  You can use the pts own blood to mark these things, in denied areas - but you run the risk of losing your notes.


----------



## jelco90 (Aug 2, 2007)

XSFMED: Thanks for your response. That makes a lot of sense.  Thanks for taking the time to post an answer.
Jelco90


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 2, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Dried blood looks black - fresh blood is red - green is hard to see in low light -so blue is easy to see, doesn't look like dried blood, won't get lost in fresh blood and the sharpie is indelible. You can use the pts own blood to mark these things, in denied areas - but you run the risk of losing your notes.


 
Damn learn something new everyday...Thanks


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Aug 2, 2007)

Time to toss my black sharpie. :)


----------



## Looon (Aug 2, 2007)

Ranger Luna said:


> To draw the line to show where to cut?:uhh:
> 
> Or to write either 'R' or 'L' to show which foot to amputate?:doh:


Was I even close? I was just guessing.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes, Luna, you can use it to mark for amputation, you sick fuck.:doh:

Or use it  for semi permanent tattoos on your drunk buddies, but the 5 color pack is better for the tattoo thing - y'know.


----------



## gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

jelco90 said:


> XSFMED: Thanks for your response. That makes a lot of sense. Thanks for taking the time to post an answer.
> Jelco90


 
X2 Bro


----------



## 0699 (Aug 3, 2007)

To write stuff on people's faces when they pass out from too much drinking...


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Aug 9, 2007)

I used my blue sharpie for the first time yesterday.... works well.  it's amazing how much better I see the stuff I've written.  it reaches out and slaps you when it's in blue.  thanks again.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 9, 2007)

As has been noted in other threads....  "He's an SF Medic, he knows things, and stays at the Holiday Inn Express."

Remember the main SF mission: "...To train, advise, organize and assist indigineous forces in their fights against oppressive governments..." - well, you guys happen to be the indig... but I will not organize nor assist you in overthrowing the government (unless shrillary is elected)... training and advising with my limited and outdated knowledge of jungle medicine will have to suffice.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Aug 9, 2007)

as you've seen so far, I shall take my chances and absorb every bit of your outdated jungle medicine knowledge I can.  and I'll leave the maggots for the birds.


----------



## jelco90 (Aug 9, 2007)

HeloMedic: Can you give us an example of how, what and why you used the blue sharpie marker? Thanks for your help.
jelco90


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Aug 9, 2007)

teaching a CLS class, actually.  not real-world, yet, I know, but moulage is red, black, purple, green, etc....  I wrote down tourniquet times on a "casualty" when I was demonstrating the need to write things down.  red isn't that bright, black gets lost in the uniform, and green is self-explanatory.  the blue stuck out like a sore thumb.  I imagine you'll get more real-world time out of it then me for the next month, Jelco.  (we're short-timers now).


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 9, 2007)

x SF med said:


> As has been noted in other threads.... "He's an SF Medic, he knows things, and stays at the Holiday Inn Express."
> 
> Remember the main SF mission: "...To train, advise, organize and assist *indigineous *forces in their fights against oppressive governments..." - well, you guys happen to be the indig... but I will not organize nor assist you in overthrowing the government (unless shrillary is elected)... training and advising with my limited and outdated knowledge of jungle medicine will have to suffice.


 
Notice, there's not a thing in the SF mission about spelling words correctly...  

It's indigenous, Mr Old Fart SF Medic... 

LL


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Aug 9, 2007)

the old school Army written to a 4th grade standard.  that's at least a 7th grade word.  I say he still meets the standard due to proper usage.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 9, 2007)

LL-
Thank you for the spot correction (under breath, biatch;)) I will take it under advisement to leave the extra "i" out and place the "e" in its correct position.

HM-
wrong is wrong - well the patient died, but look at how perfect those sutures are - just ain't gonna cut it.  I should have checked my spelling, since, I was unsure it was correct.  Plus, she knows I studied English at one point in my life, and should know better. The lovely LL was just being recalcitrant, obstinate, and basically evil ...  see, no misspellings there, I didn't obfuscate anything by misplacing any phonemes, did I?:doh::uhh:


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Aug 9, 2007)

rgr.  wrong IS wrong, but in this parcticular event, it's even funnier because A: I had no idea you studied English.  B:  I didn't catch the mistake either, and I'm not even going to use the "I'm tired" excuse.  And C:  check my first sentence - "the old school Army written to a 4th grade..."  there should be a "was" in there.  but I digress.  thnks for the tip, it's good shite.  (and it does NOT wash off easily, I might add....)


----------



## x SF med (Aug 9, 2007)

Acohol prep pads and oily makeup remover will get it down to where it doesn't scream "I got a temporary tattoo, of my vitals!"

Acetone works well, but, hey, they are dubbing it a carcinogen now, go figure.

Sandpaper? A Dremel? Gouge it off wirh a dull knife?  all methods, albeit not so fun ones, they will keep you busy as a patcher-upper though.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 9, 2007)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> rgr. wrong IS wrong, but in this parcticular event, it's even funnier because A: I had no idea you studied English. B: I didn't catch the mistake either, and I'm not even going to use the "I'm tired" excuse. And C: check my first sentence - "the old school Army written to a 4th grade..." there should be a "was" in there. but I digress. thnks for the tip, it's good shite. (and it does NOT wash off easily, I might add....)


 
D:  He can't talk back - much - to me right now, 'cause he's getting a homemade apple pie tonight...  

Also any type of gritty face wash - aka Apricot Scrub, that sort of thing, will also help in the removal process.

LL


----------



## Totentanz (Aug 9, 2007)

LibraryLady said:


> D:  He can't talk back - much - to me right now, 'cause he's getting a homemade apple pie tonight...
> 
> Also any type of gritty face wash - aka Apricot Scrub, that sort of thing, will also help in the removal process.
> 
> LL



The granular form of Tide (with Bleach) will take damned near anything off your skin.  But like the acetone, it's probably not the healthiest thing in the world...


----------



## EATIII (Aug 9, 2007)

LibraryLady said:


> D:  He can't talk back - much - to me right now, 'cause he's getting a homemade apple pie tonight...
> 
> Also any type of gritty face wash - aka Apricot Scrub, that sort of thing, will also help in the removal process.
> 
> LL



Fuck the sharpie, I want to hear about the "Pie"


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 9, 2007)

EATIII said:


> ...I want to hear about the "Pie"


 
That would be Transparent apples from a tree on the family farm, the wheat for the crust is a hard wheat from Montana. Cinnamon is Cinnabon brand...  What else would you like to know? 

(Did I mention the ice cream that goes with is homemade - heavy whipping cream from the dairy down the road from the farm and the vanilla is imported beans from Mexico?) 

LL

ps - oh, and let's not forget the hot fudge sauce, he made it, that's got imported Peruvian chocolate in it...


----------



## EATIII (Aug 10, 2007)

LibraryLady said:


> That would be Transparent apples from a tree on the family farm, the wheat for the crust is a hard wheat from Montana. Cinnamon is Cinnabon brand...  What else would you like to know?
> 
> (Did I mention the ice cream that goes with is homemade - heavy whipping cream from the dairy down the road from the farm and the vanilla is imported beans from Mexico?)
> 
> ...



OUTSTANDING! I just hope you had "ate" the "Hot Fudge and not him"


----------



## x SF med (Aug 10, 2007)

Don't make me chase you down, boy.  The APPLE Pie was outstanding, now pull your mind out of the gutter and go wash your mouth out with lye soap, that is no way to talk to a lady.


----------



## EATIII (Aug 10, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Don't make me chase you down, boy.  The APPLE Pie was outstanding, now pull your mind out of the gutter and go wash your mouth out with lye soap, that is no way to talk to a lady.



hold on Dude, maybe I was confused by the "devil's" and I would never consider LL anything less than a Lady, However she has made refrence close to before.

Glad you liked the Apple Pie!:confused:


----------



## x SF med (Aug 10, 2007)

EATIII said:


> hold on Dude, maybe I was confused by the "devil's" and I would never consider LL anything less than a Lady, However she has made refrence close to before.
> 
> Glad you liked the Apple Pie!:confused:




Gotcha Last, I quit - made you nervous - LRS WEENIE, afraid of an old broke down medic, hehehehehehe:doh:


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 10, 2007)

EATIII said:


> hold on Dude, maybe I was confused by the "devil's" and I would never consider LL anything less than a Lady, However she has made refrence close to before.
> 
> Glad you liked the Apple Pie!:confused:


 
Git your butt out here, and I'll make you one too!

Apple Pie and homemade ice cream... mmmm...

Seems I heard someone talking once about bringing a motorcycle out west... 

LL


----------



## EATIII (Aug 10, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Gotcha Last, I quit - made you nervous - LRS WEENIE, afraid of an old broke down medic, hehehehehehe:doh:



F'er I have been out of the net for so long I still dont know:doh:


----------



## Yard Sale (Aug 10, 2007)

Ranger Luna said:


> To draw the line to show where to cut?:uhh:
> 
> Or to write either 'R' or 'L' to show which foot to amputate?:doh:



Just remember, your 'R' is the pts 'L' and your 'L' is the pts 'R'. :uhh:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 10, 2007)

Lets keep the thread on track folks


----------



## x SF med (Aug 10, 2007)

But, Boon, you can use a Blue Sharpie to mark the pie for cutting!:)

Yum, fresh, homemade Apple Pie.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 10, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Lets keep the thread on track folks


 
Yes, sir...



Yard Sale said:


> Just remember, your 'R' is the pts 'L' and your 'L' is the pts 'R'. :uhh:


 
Actually, it's best to let the pt do that if they are conscious.  My last knee surgery, not only did I have to mark/sign my knee, the doc had to do it also while I was still conscious.

LL


----------

